
Saddles again - etrain
http://benjamin-recht.github.io/2016/03/24/saddles-again/
======
brudgers
The linked Rong Ge blog post explains the issue in a bit more detail:
[http://www.offconvex.org/2016/03/22/saddlepoints/](http://www.offconvex.org/2016/03/22/saddlepoints/)

